# saulosi vs kingsizei



## birkasgeri (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello there cichlaholics!

I have these blurry pics of a Mbuna bought as P. Saulosi. However, there are strong doubts it might be a P. Kingsizei. Or a hybrid?

I know the photos are poor quality, but that's what makes the ID more challenging!

So what do you think?


























actually it does look like a kingsizei but the bars on the forehead doesn't seem to underline this.

is this a ******* or just poor breed? :-?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Not saulosi. I can't help much beyond that.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agreed, not saulosi. Beyond that the pics look like kingsizei or cynotilapia.


----------



## birkasgeri (Feb 2, 2008)

I got a better picture of this fish.

Now I think it's a female Kingsizei. The bars on the forahead, however, are odd to me.

What do you think?

Do you see any other strange traits?

Thanks a lot


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If it's a kingsizei (and it very well may be) it's a male, not a female.

I do agree on the facial barring, though. I don't remember ever noticing any on the ones that I had.


----------

